# Has anybody ever gotten kicked out of therapy?



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

Let me start this by saying that SA is not my primary problem, theres a few things that I struggle with. However, having SA is what led me to therapy and getting help through my school. They put me on alot of different meds, within the course of a year and I did things like journal therapy, group therapy, I joined Al-Anon, I joined groups on campus, I took every step my therapist asked except for the driving thing.

And yet somehow I got kicked out. I was told that I wasnt progressing and didnt seem happy. She proceeded to call me a zombie ( I was on trazadone and valium at the time, excuse me for not doing cartwheels into ur office, lady!) and referred me out. She told me that going back to the school psychologist would be a waste of her time because they couldnt help me. I had been in therapy with this woman for a year and she pretty much dropped me. Now it was coming to the end of the cutoff date for school provided therapy, so I will give her that, but thats not a good ending point. I was left with no one to talk to because she told the girls in my group to cease all contact. And I havent been back in any therapy since.

At the moment, I dont have insurance, my parents (whom I live with, sigh) arent willing to help me pay for sessions or even drive me there. I want to see if I can get aid through the state but I went on the site and saw that I would have to somehow get downtown to have an evaluation and just the thought of that freaked me out.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get over this and get some help? Its been at least 5 years with no treatment at all and I feel like my life is on pause.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, that's horrible - how dare she kick you out? All I can say is well, maybe you can get better without professional help - maybe someone on here can recommend a good self-help book or two?


----------



## onedimension (Sep 16, 2008)

karmakatcher said:


> And yet somehow I got kicked out. I was told that I wasnt progressing and didnt seem happy. She proceeded to call me a zombie ( I was on trazadone and valium at the time, excuse me for not doing cartwheels into ur office, lady!) and referred me out.


What does "referred me out" mean? Did she suggest you see a different therapist?


----------



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

onedimension said:


> What does "referred me out" mean? Did she suggest you see a different therapist?


Yup. She gave me a list of names for psychologists in the area and told me to leave. So Im guessing that was a referral.


----------



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> That sounds strange. Like the basis of a fictional story. I'm sorry that happened to you. She wasn't very good as a therapist.


Yeah, I thought more ppl would have experienced this. Or at least had the experience of the counselor/therapist/psychiatrist just not call back and ignoring them. The only person I know without SA who has been kicked out of therapy was kicked out because she threw a chair at the therapist. I did no such thing. In fact I was really calm due to the shock of it. I had a person tell me she was trying the 'tough love' approach but she went way overboard.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not getting kicked out, but today I found out my therapist is leaving my school  so I have to get another one, but she's going to hook me up with one who does CBT.....but I'm really sad, because she was my 2nd one (the 1st was a complete joke). and I REALLY liked her...she seemed to understand me quickly, and knew where I was coming from. 
So I kind of understand what you're feeling right now. But I hope you can find another therapist that will never kick you out! That seems so unprofessional....especially since it's therapy!! wtf!


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

That's terrible that she did that! How ridiculous and unprofessional. I'm sure there are many therapists that would be better. You should keep trying. I've had a friend who was told by a therapist that he couldn't do anything more for her. So, I know it does happen. But that doesn't mean there aren't other therapists that would be really helpful and understanding. I hope it works out for you. Let us know what happens.


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

I think my psychiatrist wants to kick me out, but doesn't have the will to turn me down. 

It was pretty frustrating to find out even professionals can act totally immature and close minded. It's never their fault, always yours.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I didn't get kicked out, but I've had a therapist quit on me before. He was going into research, and so he referred me to his associate (who didn't work out, anyway.)


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

I also highly recommend to try a self-help book. The two techniques for treating SAD are *cognitive restructuring* and *in vivo desensitization*. An excellent book that you can find online for FREE is The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook, by Edmund Bourne, PH.D.

The two exercises from that book that I highly recommend are "The Daily Record of Dysfunctional Thoughts" and "Real-Life Exposures." You don't have to read the whole book, just the segments that describe what SAD is (or Social Phobia as the book labels it) and the two exercises that I mentioned. Here's the link:

http://tinyurl.com/cwdxke


----------



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> I also highly recommend to try a self-help book. The two techniques for treating SAD are *cognitive restructuring* and *in vivo desensitization*. An excellent book that you can find online for FREE is The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook, by Edmund Bourne, PH.D.
> 
> The two exercises from that book that I highly recommend are "The Daily Record of Dysfunctional Thoughts" and "Real-Life Exposures." You don't have to read the whole book, just the segments that describe what SAD is (or Social Phobia as the book labels it) and the two exercises that I mentioned. Here's the link:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/cwdxke


Thanks for the suggestions, I will definitely check that out


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't have any extra advice. I'll just say that the same exact thing happened to me. It was getting close to the cutoff date for insurance and all of a sudden she lays it on me: "If you're not ready to move forward with your life, then I can't help you." Basically she said it was a waste of resources and I was filling in spots that could benefit other people more than myself. 

I completely agreed with her but it really bothered me how she changed her tune so suddenly and without warning. It kind of ruined my respect for her. She should have mentioed it earlier rather than leading me on to think that everything was fine.


----------



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

kev said:


> I don't have any extra advice. I'll just say that the same exact thing happened to me. It was getting close to the cutoff date for insurance and all of a sudden she lays it on me: "If you're not ready to move forward with your life, then I can't help you." Basically she said it was a waste of resources and I was filling in spots that could benefit other people more than myself.
> 
> I completely agreed with her but it really bothered me how she changed her tune so suddenly and without warning. It kind of ruined my respect for her. She should have mentioed it earlier rather than leading me on to think that everything was fine.


Dead on what I felt . Its like, she knows I have abandonment issues, why do what everyone else does to me? And its not like I wasnt trying I just had zero emotions. The meds wouldnt let me react to ANYTHING. I had thrown myself into a few on campus groups (I was even the secretary in one) but I mean everyone knew I wasnt well, and clearly needed help. And then she drops this bomb on me, was too much. But Ihave decided to try again, somehow lol.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Btw, I forgot to mention an excellent site that explains social phobia very well. I strongly recommend to check it out.

http://www.brainhe.com/students/types/SocialAnxiety.html


----------

